# SUSTANON 250



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey is 1ml of Sustanon 250 shot once week enough to grow having never done it before, or would it be better pinned twice on like Monday n Thursday? Just asking as I had a friend do it once a week but he didn't grow that great, but he was taking tamoxifen like every other day which i read somehwere could inhibit gains.

Just thinkin about plannin out a first cycle and need some input THANKS ALL


----------



## robo029 (Jan 29, 2008)

one shot every 5 days is fine for a first course thats what i did many moons ago you will get great results from that you do not need loads of gear i would not worry about taking tamoxifen on that sort of dose


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Big Bird said:


> Hey is 1ml of Sustanon 250 shot once week enough to grow having never done it before, or would it be better pinned twice on like Monday n Thursday? Just asking as I had a friend do it once a week but he didn't grow that great, but he was taking tamoxifen like every other day which i read somehwere could inhibit gains.
> 
> Just thinkin about plannin out a first cycle and need some input THANKS ALL


Probably did not grow due not eating enough.

If your taking 1ml or 2ml you can pin once a week.

I would suggest you do some reading before going down this route though mate - read the stickies.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

its worth going with the smaller dose for your first cycle mate and see how you get on. you could kickstart with some dbol and add in some deca if you want to go for it. remember the clomid for pct. Good luck.


----------



## MrP (Nov 19, 2009)

Id go with 2 sust week m8 for yr first course.

U not going run anything else with it? dbol? deca?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

cellmore said:


> its worth going with the smaller dose for your first cycle mate and see how you get on. you could kickstart with some dbol and add in some deca if you want to go for it. remember the clomid for pct. Good luck.


Cellmore, I really would suggest he just runs 2ml (500mg) a week max for a first cycle and see how he goes - he will grow if he eats well and trains/rest well.

If he starts adding deca and dbol he will not know how his body will cope and if there are problems he will not know what substance is causing it.

From his pic he looks young


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah man i wanna keep it with just sust first as like Dagman said it'll be easier for me to track whats goin on. I'm still gaining quite nicely naturally atm though so probably not dabble in that til next year plus im 20 and i heard a few people say you shouldnt start til your 24+ lol!

I can get nolva from guy i know but ill have to search around for clomid, the guy who I was chattin to said i could just use hte nolva for PCT but i'd rather have both!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Big Bird said:



> Yeah man i wanna keep it with just sust first as like Dagman said it'll be easier for me to track whats goin on. I'm still gaining quite nicely naturally atm though so probably not dabble in that til next year plus im 20 and i heard a few people say you shouldnt start til your 24+ lol!
> 
> I can get nolva from guy i know but ill have to search around for clomid, the guy who I was chattin to said i could just use hte nolva for PCT but i'd rather have both!


The age thing is for you to decide, most people would recommend you reach your natural potential etc before taking anything - I guess at the end of the day it will be your choice.

As you say your gaining well naturally at the mo so keep that up and in the meantime do plenty of reading on steroids/pct/training/eating etc.

Very wise on just using sus, bit of advice - I would think you would get better advice on here than a guy down the gym, because what he said about nolva/pct goes against what a lot of guys do on here.

There are plenty of sus threads on here, but if you have any questions just post them up (even if you think there silly - better safe than sorry).

Wish you all the best in training


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Cellmore, I really would suggest he just runs 2ml (500mg) a week max for a first cycle and see how he goes - he will grow if he eats well and trains/rest well.
> 
> If he starts adding deca and dbol he will not know how his body will cope and if there are problems he will not know what substance is causing it.
> 
> From his pic he looks young


Dagman, should he use arimidex or some thing during the cycle, what do you think mate ? i never did but i see it suggested on here some times. cheers


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

cellmore said:


> Dagman, should he use arimidex or some thing during the cycle, what do you think mate ? i never did but i see it suggested on here some times. cheers


I am no expert mate, I am just coming to the end of my first cycle, but through reading and asking questions and getting good answers I feel I know a lot more than I did before I joined the site.

I am using arimidex at 1mg e3d - but again some people do and some don't - pharma grade arimidex is bloody expensive though.

That is why Big Bird (OP) should read and gain knowledge before starting a cycle - there is a lot to read and take in. He seems to have his head screwed on so hopefully he will 

As I said, I am no expert but I like to think I help with my responses 

By the way cellmore - looking good (in a non-gay way).


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> I am no expert mate, I am just coming to the end of my first cycle, but through reading and asking questions and getting good answers I feel I know a lot more than I did before I joined the site.
> 
> I am using arimidex at 1mg e3d - but again some people do and some don't - pharma grade arimidex is bloody expensive though.
> 
> ...


agreed Dagman, theres really sound info on this site as you say better than you get down at the gym  BIG bird sounds like hes a sensable chap even if young to.

have put more pix up on my page - you lookin gr8 to !!!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Just to chip in..... i would if going to go down the test only route do 2ml shot once a week, have you nolva there incase. Me personally dont use ai at all on cycle never have needed it.

Keep you protein intake high 300-350g per mostly from real food, carbs- really dependes on your age and how active you are. Usually 250-300g is more than enough, dont forget to include good fat, if your eating a lot of salmon thats cool. If not 30ml fish oils day and maybe 10ml ev/olive oil in low fat source meals.

Lift heavy and eat and you will grow.

Jmo


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't forget the low dose AI for estrogen management, here are some of the benefits.

There are many negative effects of high estrogen levels, gyno being just one.

Estrogen is also extremely suppressive to HPTA function.

It is also what causes so called "test flu".

It lowers TBG causing excessive bloating.

Estrogen raises SHBG, so less free test.

It is now believed that high estrogen in a causative factor in BPH.

High estrogen levels can decrease libido and sperm count.


----------

